# Need Someone's Help!!!



## Lily&Daphne (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a 2 year old, I'm pregnant again, I have an elderly dog & I'm in school full time. Is there ANYONE in the Savannah, Ga area who would be willing to adopt my trio of female rats??? They're all under the age of one, come with a 4 story cage & a travel cage as well as whatever bedding, food, treats, chewies that I have left for them. I just don't have the time for them anymore & they're suffering for it. I feel like an awful person but I think rehoming them is best. I am willing to meet someone 1/2 way to somewhere if it's only an hour or two. Please help me & my poor girls. They deserve better than me!


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

what city or town is 1-2 hrs from you towards SC?


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

looking at a map & you right outside the lowest tip of SC...I'm up towards the top of the state close to charlotte NC


----------



## Lily&Daphne (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay, are you interested & want to meet anywhere?? They're all under a year, have a 4 story cage & a travel cage that I'll be giving away with them because I won't need it anymore.


----------



## Lily&Daphne (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha I repeated myself. Sorry. I'm just anxious. I was hoping by posting on this forum, I would find them a good home with someone who would actually take good care of them & know what they were doing.


----------



## Lily&Daphne (Apr 21, 2013)

If you're interested then I could meet you somewhere like Columbia.


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

man i want to but im not gonna be able to convince my husband to drive 2 hours just for rats cuz thats almost $50 in gas for us. It wouldnt be fair to expect you to drive a full 4 hours to me  .


----------

